# The Outlet in Newry...is it worth a visit?



## gebbel (30 Nov 2007)

They are advertising the above a lot lately. I have heard that it is worth a visit. Anyone been there?


----------



## Dinny (30 Nov 2007)

If you mean the one in Banbridge about 20 minutes north of Newry it is well worth a vist. Lot of good names and good reductions. I was there last Friday and got a good few presents there and the exchange rate is good at the moment. I would class it alot better than the one in Kildare


----------



## 26cb (30 Nov 2007)

yes well worth a visit.....


----------



## ci1 (30 Nov 2007)

is it actually called Banbridge?
is there a website?


----------



## Dinny (30 Nov 2007)

Called Bridgewater park


----------



## wirelessdude (30 Nov 2007)

well worth a visit....was there about a month ago..plan to go back when the xmas sales are on as well!!!


----------



## Danmo (30 Nov 2007)

Some good bargains - particularly Niike...


----------



## sandyg (30 Nov 2007)

In the Argus newspaper in Dundalk this week they are giving away a free £10.00 voucher (just present it at any shop at the outlet)! (Every little bit helps)


----------



## Janeom (30 Nov 2007)

I have only been there once....did n't think much of it. It was a few months ago so maybe it has improved somewhat....but I won't be going back. 
Most of the clothes was crappy stuff..like the stuff they drag out at the end of summer sale in the high street.
Also a neighbour brough something in Principals there and changed her mind when she got it home. She had to go all the way back there to change it, a normal Pricipal store would n't take it back.


----------



## Happy Girl (30 Nov 2007)

Just back from the Outlet in the last half hour. Headed off this morning bright and early with Mr. Happy and 2 kids. Lovely spot. Very family friendly shopping. Basically it is like a long cobbled street with shops either side. Fantastic value to be had in Clarkes (genuine reductions). Lads did plenty of shopping in Nike Factory Shop and Puma Shop. Very small Marks&Sparks. Surprisingly it was extremely quiet today. We also got 10euro tokens in our local newspaper which we had to take to the Management Office where an extremely pleasant girl exchanged them into vouchers for us. Ice skating rink beside it also. If you fancy heading off for a nice day mooching around the shops go for it.


----------

